# NH Workmaster 55 3-point hitch adjustment



## Brian1626 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi all,
First day and first post. I have a New Holland Workmaster 55 where the draft and position levers are VERY hard to move. Does anyone know if there is an adjustment that can be made to loosen them up some?

Thanks.


----------

